# lovely eggs at the buffalo bar 19 may



## wayward bob (May 11, 2012)

anyone going?


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

I would if I was local: they're *ace*!


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2012)

maybe
have heard of em but not heard them yet

is this a subtle Cardiff urbs meet call out thingy btw


----------



## wayward bob (May 11, 2012)

might be  i'm going anyway but it's always fun to play spot the urb


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2012)

not fun when you don't spot any tho!
slackers, all of us...


----------



## wayward bob (May 11, 2012)

maybe this time you'll all surprise me


----------



## wayward bob (May 13, 2012)

come on you knows you wanna


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2012)

Brilliant band  

I strolled in the Albert early in the day of the Offline they were playing. Strolled up to Editor and said something stupid like 'How are the Eggs then?' and he replied 'This is one of them' pointing to the chap next to him. Whoops


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2012)

some of it is ok
how much is it?


----------



## wayward bob (May 13, 2012)

five fifty in advance


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2012)

ta


----------



## wayward bob (May 13, 2012)

kid2 loves em. unfortunately her fave is fuck it


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2012)

typ E cal mun!


----------

